# voulenteering?



## Steve Irwin (Dec 12, 2010)

does anyone know any places that would take 16 year olds and younger for voulenteering with animals? i live in hertfordshire


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

is there any local animal/farm colleges? or zoos or animal rescue groups ?


----------



## Steve Irwin (Dec 12, 2010)

eightball said:


> is there any local animal/farm colleges? or zoos or animal rescue groups ?


 There is, but none of them will take under 18's


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

Steve Irwin said:


> There is, but none of them will take under 18's


may be something legal related to it :neutral: i dont know, just call everywhere and show how enthusiatic you are about it


----------



## Steve Irwin (Dec 12, 2010)

eightball said:


> may be something legal related to it :neutral: i dont know, just call everywhere and show how enthusiatic you are about it


 Lol thanks will do


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

My friend volunteers at an Animal Shelter but shes only allowed with the cats and rabbits, only over 18s to work with the dogs...only because the majority are neglected so could be dangerous, so its all for safety reasons. You could work/volunteer in a pet shop, mine has a waiting list for young people to work there though! So i cant at the mo.  Try everywhere really.. If you're 16 you should be able to volunteer with safe animals? I'd have thought they would want as much help as they can get! Goooood Luck!


----------



## Steve Irwin (Dec 12, 2010)

slugsiss32 said:


> My friend volunteers at an Animal Shelter but shes only allowed with the cats and rabbits, only over 18s to work with the dogs...only because the majority are neglected so could be dangerous, so its all for safety reasons. You could work/volunteer in a pet shop, mine has a waiting list for young people to work there though! So i cant at the mo.  Try everywhere really.. If you're 16 you should be able to volunteer with safe animals? I'd have thought they would want as much help as they can get! Goooood Luck!


Let me know if you ever do! lol where abouts are you? I will ring up everywhere


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i volunteered once...:whistling2:


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

maybe a local wildlife trust or group


----------



## SamRILEY (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm 14 and im volunteering in a ferret rescue in Rushden that's in Northamptonshire I don't no weather that is close to you? : victory:

Try rescue centers :2thumb:


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

Bringing this thread back sorry, i have tried lots of places and still "we have no space at the moment but leave your cv" and thats it.... its really fustrating because all these Jobs like farmers and zoo keepers say that they want people with exerience with working with animals.. well how the hell do they expect anyone to get this experience if no where will take us!!!!


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

sorry that was from Steve irwin, forgot to log out of my friends account :whistling2:


----------

